# JUICE OF THE DAY!!! - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape (9/5/17)

Our juice of the day for today the 9th May 2017 is the ever popular Jam Monster range.

Get 10% off this great juice line by using code JAM 10% coupon code on checkout.




https://www.sirvape.co.za/search?q=jam+monster

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sir Vape (10/5/17)

JUICE OF THE DAY!!!!
Get your Dinner Lady for less 10% today only at Sir Vape.












Use LADY 10% coupon code on checkout and save 

https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/dinner-lady

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (10/5/17)

Ooh, i like this thread @Sir Vape !
Am waiting for the menthols and tobaccoes to come streaming through

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape (30/1/18)

Good morning vapers. Electric Donut is up for the juice of the day today. A gourmet collection of delicious donut vapes at only R85 for 30ml. Come get some!!!




https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/juice-of-the-day

Reactions: Like 1


----------

